

Ask HN: How do you end your day? - hardik

Just saw "How do you start your day" thread here http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1366479 
Personally, my day-start is almost always waking up late and self-regret about doing so for the first couple of hours. I just love it when I do wake up on time but its the last night's schedule which prevents me from doing so. (Well, a lot of it is something I cannot help: long work hours)<p>Please share fellow HNers, how do you end your day and how do you manage to sleep on time?
======
bgnm2000
Well I work from 7am-5pm, commute home takes about an hour. From 6-7:30 I
cook/eat. From 7:45-9 I lift weights, from 9-10 I box. From 10-11:30 I work on
whichever web project is capitalizing my time. Then I go to sleep and start
all over the next day.

